# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Hdps rogue - st buİld - %100 comp bolster - %100 quest - neverwİnter pc

## Paraddox

x5 RANK 9 - DARK ENCHANTMENT --
x4 RANK 9 - TACTİCALS ENCHANTMENT --
x8 RANK 9 - ASSASİN ENCHANTMENT --
x1 RANK 15 - ASSASİN ENCHANTMENT --
x1 RANK 8 - LİGHTNİNG ENCHANTMENT --
x1 RANK 14 - İNDOMİTABLE --

x3 LEGENDARY REGAL İNSİGNİA OF DOMİNANCE - NOT CONNECTED
x3 LEGENDARY ENLİGHTENED İNSİGNİA OF BRUTALİTY - NOT CONNECTED
x3 EPİC ENLİGHTENED İNSİGNİA OF BRUTALİTY - NOT CONNECTED
x5 EPİC REGAL İNSİGNİA OF DOMİNANCE - NOT CONNECTED
x1 EPİC İLLUMİNATED İNSİGNİA OF BRUTATLİTY - NOT CONNECTED

----- RACE GİTH ------ # 150 DOLLAR # PC PLATFORM

2.6m REFİNE - VİP RANK 2

ABYSAL CHİCKEN - MYTHİC

BATİRİ - MYTHİC

ALCHEMİST EXPERİMENTER - MYTHİC

BLACK DRAGON LOUN STONE - MYTHİC

BLACK İCE PROSPECTOR - MYTHİC

MİNSC - MYTHİC

STALDORF - MYTHİC

MYSTİC PHOERA - MYTHİC

PHASE SPİDER - MYTHİC

CYCLOPS WAR DRUMMER - MYTHİC


%35 MOUNT BOLSTER

%100 COMP BOLSTER

x1 MYTHİC MOUNT TV

x1 RARE COLLAR - ENCOURT DAMAGE %2



-------- 75 BOONS ----------

------- SHARANDAR -------

EP1 COMLETED

EP2 COMLETED

EP3 %31

---- ECHOES OF PROPHECY -----

%100 COMPLETED - 4.000 / 4.000 HONOR : CONTINUES TO BE DONE

---------- SIDE CHARACTER PALADIN --------------- +90 0536 607 48 54 whatsapp


GİRİŞ.jpg
ROGUE.jpg
COMPANİONS.jpg
MOUNTS.jpg
BOONS.jpg
DEPO.jpg
CAMPAİGNS.jpg
PALADİN.jpg

----------

